# Filtergrabenbesetzungen



## Knipser (10. Aug. 2020)

Was habt ihr in eurem Filtergraben so rum schwimmen? Ich habe mir jetzt einen angelegt - er ist 5x1,3x0,4m; LxBxT ca 2600 L. Gespeist wird er vom Teich (gepumpt) und fließt zurück in den Teich. Nur __ Bachbunge Bepflanzung ist vorgesehen. Was meint ihr, welche Tiere soll ich einsetzen. Das Ganze mit Koiteich 32000L bei einer Wassertiefe 1,25m, wird mit einem Genesis Vliesfilter 750mm gefiltert. Ich bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Sternenstaub (10. Aug. 2020)

Hi Knipser oder wie immer du auch heißt,
Ich würde nichts einsetzen und abwarten was da so kommt und dann kannst du dir sicher sein das die auch bleiben und sich wohlfühlen.
Lass einfach der Natur ihren Lauf die kann das zudem besser als jeder Mensch.


----------



## Knipser (10. Aug. 2020)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hi Knipser oder wie immer du auch heißt,
> Ich würde nichts einsetzen und abwarten was da so kommt und dann kannst du dir sicher sein das die auch bleiben und sich wohlfühlen.
> Lass einfach der Natur ihren Lauf die kann das zudem besser als jeder Mensch.




Hallo Sternenstaub!
Kann es sein, dass da Fischbrut aus dem Koiteich in den Filtergraben gepumpt werden und ich dann nicht mehr weiß wohinn damit?


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2020)




----------



## Lion (11. Aug. 2020)

hallo Knipser,

ich liebeugle zur Zeit mit einem Genesis Filter und möchte ein paar Fragen stellen:
wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Wasser-Ergebnis ?
hast Du eine Bio-Stufe im oder hinter dem 750er ?
mit welcher UV-C Stärke ?
mit welcher Pumpen-Stärke ?
mit Luftstein?
wie schwer ist der 750er leer ?

zu Deiner Frage:


Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Sternenstaub!
> Kann es sein, dass da Fischbrut aus dem Koiteich in den Filtergraben gepumpt werden und ich dann nicht mehr weiß wohinn damit?



es kann sein, aber normalerweise nur vereinzelte. Und wenn Laichzeit ist, kannst Du ja für diese Zeit die Pumpe abstellen oder mit einem Zusatzfilter versehen.
VG. Léon


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Sternenstaub!
> Kann es sein, dass da Fischbrut aus dem Koiteich in den Filtergraben gepumpt werden und ich dann nicht mehr weiß wohinn damit?


Soll ich __ Barsche einsetzen im Filterteich? Im Hauptteich nehmen Koi u. Goldfische u. Rotfedern schon überhand. Willi


----------



## troll20 (11. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> wie schwer ist der 750er leer ?


 2. Standsicherheit ist wichtig, d.h. die Aufstellflä-che muss fest und eben sein, da das Gewicht der Filteranlage im Betrieb für die Modelle EVO3/300L ca. 100 kg EVO3/500L ca. 120 kg EVO3/500 ca. 280 kg EVO3/750L ca. 550 kg EVO3/750 ca. 630 kg EVO3/1000L ca. 690 kg EVO3/1000H ca. 1.000 kg beträgt. 
Aus: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjABegQIARAH&usg=AOvVaw2F1LjI2G5NRsJ9OGvHQZaL
Wenn man jetzt die 350 Liter max Wasserfüllung abzieht und die paar Kg für eine saubere Rolle ......


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Knipser,
> 
> ich liebeugle zur Zeit mit einem Genesis Filter und möchte ein paar Fragen stellen:
> wie zufrieden bist Du mit dem Wasser-Ergebnis ?
> ...


----------



## Knipser (11. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Lion!
Außer die  in der Trommel des Genesis Filters liegende Nitrifikation, habe ich keine Biobehälter - wozu auch, im gut funktionierenden  Teich findet auch dieses statt. Belüftet wird mit 2x200mm Sprudelsteine.


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2020)

Hallo zusammen!
Was haltet ihr von Scheibenbarschen im Filtergraben, kennt die jemand? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob 40cm tiefe reichen. Gibt es noch andere Tiere die die Fischbrut in grenzen halten. Es eilt, da ich die Fischbrut Wächter noch in diesem Sommer einsetzen möchte - der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt. Wer kann mir seine Erfahrungen hier mitteilen. Willi


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2020)

Also bei 40 cm Tiefe wird einen richtigen Winter nicht viel überleben. 
Außer eventuell Goldfische, die sollen sogar das einfrieren überstehen können....


----------



## Knipser (12. Aug. 2020)

Oder man müsste in beheizen - vielleicht 5-6° oder mehr. Leider fehlt mir in diesem Bereich die Erfahrung. Willi


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2020)

40cm ist zu flach für Fische, egal welcher Art.


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2020)

Aber im letzten Filtergraben, der nur 3x1,30x0,40m groß war, hatte ich zig Goldfische drinne. Unmöglich sie aus dem bepflanzten Graben raus zu bekommen. Na gut ,dann müssen wir damit leben, wenn es hier keine Möglichkeiten der Geburtenkontrolle gibt.  Willi


----------



## Haggard (13. Aug. 2020)

Ich nutze aktuell eine Köderfischreuse, um alle Fische aus meinem Ufergraben zu bekommen.Habe zig Goldschleien-Nachwuchs. Das klappt super.
Mein Ufergraben ist bis zu 80cm tief, auch nicht ideal.Wird nächstes Jahr neu gemacht.


----------



## Knipser (13. Aug. 2020)

weiß jemand wie diese Wasserpflanze heißt. Ich möchte sie im Filtergraben einsetzen. Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Oder man müsste in beheizen - vielleicht 5-6° oder mehr. Leider fehlt mir in diesem Bereich die Erfahrung. Willi


Scheibenbarsche kennt hier wol keiner. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Willi,
Ein Filtergraben ist zum filtern da. Fische machen den Dreck, der damit herausgefiltert werden soll. Das Einsetzen von Fischen in den Filtergraben würde die Wirkung des Filtergrabens doch nur verringern. Oder ?
Folglich gehören in einen Filtergraben keine Fische.
Klar soweit?
Auch keine Scheibenbarsche.

Ja. ich bin ein Klugscheißer . Das sagt meine Frau auch immer.

Die sollen übrigens gut schmecken. Haben aber viele Gräten.


schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2020)

#Hallo Robert!
Warum nicht, wenn er doch groß genug ist - bei mir 2600L. Aber zweifele dennoch wegen der geringen Tiefe - bei mir 40cm. Scheibenbarsche werden nicht sonderlich groß, 10cm etwa. Willi


----------



## Chelmon1 (16. Aug. 2020)

Ja. Warum eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Geisy (16. Aug. 2020)

Ich hab die Räuber im Teich wo die Jungfische entstehen. 
Der kleine Filtergraben mit 2600l ist doch nicht zur Fischhaltung geeignet.


----------



## Knipser (16. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich hab die Räuber im Teich wo die Jungfische entstehen.
> Der kleine Filtergraben mit 2600l ist doch nicht zur Fischhaltung geeignet.


Hallo Geisy!                             
Habe 16 __ Barsche in die Kinderstube (großer Teig) gesetzt. Nächstes Jahr wird's wohl Ruhe geben. Willi


----------



## Sternenstaub (17. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Knipser,
wenn ich den Fred hier so durchlese habe immer mehr den Eindruck dass du auf Teufel komm raus Fische in deinen Filtergraben machen willst egal was wir dazu sagen. Gönne doch deinem Teich eine Zone in der nichts passiert außer der Klärung deines Teichwassers.


----------



## Knipser (17. Aug. 2020)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hallo Knipser,
> wenn ich den Fred hier so durchlese habe immer mehr den Eindruck dass du auf Teufel komm raus Fische in deinen Filtergraben machen willst egal was wir dazu sagen. Gönne doch deinem Teich eine Zone in der nichts passiert außer der Klärung deines Teichwassers.


Hallo Sternenstaub oder wie Du heißt!
Zu Beruhigung deiner Ansicht, es sind noch keine Fische drinne. Lese den Fred noch mal mit Ruhe durch, dann wirst Du verstehen, dass es nur ratende Fragen waren. Willi


----------



## Geisy (17. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Geisy!
> Habe 16 __ Barsche in die Kinderstube (großer Teig) gesetzt. Nächstes Jahr wird's wohl Ruhe geben. Willi


Ich denke du hast demnächst ein __ Barsch Problem.


----------



## Knipser (17. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich denke du hast demnächst ein __ Barsch Problem.


Hallo!
Schon möglich, meine alte Reuse kommt dann im Einsatz. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, welche Tiere soll ich einsetzen.


Schmeiß Goldelrizzen in den Teich. Meine steigen ab und zu hoch in den Filtergraben. Sind aber im Winter immer zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Knipser (19. Aug. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Schmeiß Goldelrizzen in den Teich. Meine steigen ab und zu hoch in den Filtergraben. Sind aber im Winter immer zurück in den Teich.


Hallo Totto!
Hört sich schon mal gut an aber der Filtergraben liegt 10cm höher als der Teich, wie sollen die da hochkommen. Durch's fallende Wasser aus dem 90ger Rohr (immerhin 10cm), kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Willi


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2020)

Einige Große schaffen das. Besonders wenn das Rohr bisschen schräg ist.


----------



## Geisy (20. Aug. 2020)

In einem Filtergraben soll der Mulm sedimentieren, das spricht gegen Fisch.
Ausserdem sprechen 2600l und 40cm tiefe auch gegen Fischhaltung im Filtergraben.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> In einem Filtergraben soll der Mulm sedimentieren, das spricht gegen Fisch.
> Ausserdem sprechen 2600l und 40cm tiefe auch gegen Fischhaltung im Filtergraben.


Hallo!
Das ist nur reine Theorie. Und was ist mit der Fischbrut die da eingepumpt wird? Ja ich weiß, feinere Siebe - dann setzt sich eben der Schlamm in den Sieben ab, wer will das. Willi


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Hallo!
Im letzten Filtergrabender der sehr mit Reed bewachsen war, nahmen Goldfische u. CO überhand. Wegen der Pflanzendichte bekam ich sie nicht heraus und musste den Graben erneuern - man war das ne Arbeit. 1Tonne Kies mussten entsorgt werden u. die ganzen Rhizome (heiliger bim bam) wünsche ich keinem. Willi


----------



## Geisy (20. Aug. 2020)

Nur Fischlos ist die Funktion gegeben. Auch Fischbrut muß da schnellst möglich raus.
Du erzählst selber von den Schwierigkeiten die Fische da raus zu holen.
Warum willst du nun unbedingt welche da drin haben?
Den Sinn habe ich noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Nur Fischlos ist die Funktion gegeben. Auch Fischbrut muß da schnellst möglich raus.
> Du erzählst selber von den Schwierigkeiten die Fische da raus zu holen.
> Warum willst du nun unbedingt welche da drin haben?
> Den Sinn habe ich noch nicht verstanden.


Dann lese alles noch mal mit Ruhe durch aber bitte von Vorn. Ich habe nur nach Vorschlägen gefragt u. noch ist nichts umgesetzt. Dumme Bemerkungen sollte man für sich behalten. Ich warte immer noch auf freundliche Antworten u. nicht so wie Deine. Willi


----------



## Geisy (20. Aug. 2020)

Nur weil dir meine antwort nicht gefällt ist sie noch lange nicht dumm.



Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Im letzten Filtergrabender der sehr mit Reed bewachsen war, nahmen Goldfische u. CO überhand. Wegen der Pflanzendichte bekam ich sie nicht heraus und musste den Graben erneuern - man war das ne Arbeit. 1Tonne Kies mussten entsorgt werden u. die ganzen Rhizome (heiliger bim bam) wünsche ich keinem. Willi


Dumm finde ich nach der Aktion wieder Fische einzusetzen.

Belese dich mal zur Funktion des Filtergrabens z.b. bei Naturagard, da wirst du nirgends Fische finden. Auch wenn dir das wieder nicht gefällt.
Ich versuche das hier nur klar zustellen, nicht das es noch jemand nach macht.
Fische gehören in den Teich und nicht in den Filtergraben.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Nur weil dir meine antwort nicht gefällt ist sie noch lange nicht dumm.
> 
> 
> Dumm finde ich nach der Aktion wieder Fische einzusetzen.
> ...


Wer spricht hier hier von wollen, ich möchte nur meine Fragen kompetent beantwortet haben. Wozu der Filtergraben seinen Sinn hat, wusste  ich mit 10 Jahren schon - dafür brauche ich kein Forum. Es geht doch darum, wie kriege ich die Fischbrut heraus. Scheinbar hast Du meinen ganzen Fred nicht verstanden gehabt - kapito? Willi


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Außer Dir scheint hier wohl keiner was zu wissen oder zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Außer Dir scheint hier wohl keiner was zu wissen oder zu verstehen, oder?


Geistloser Post. Kann man als Hetze bezeichnen!


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Kannst Du auch was anderes als Stänkern, Pöbeln und Besserwisserei?


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Kannst Du auch was anderes als Stänkern, Pöbeln und Besserwisserei?


Ich glaub manche Member sollte man einfach auf die ignorieren- Liste schieben. Dann lebt mal viel besser und so ganz ohne beleidigungen oder gar Meldungen bei den Mods usw.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ich glaub manche Member sollte man einfach auf die ignorieren- Liste schieben. Dann lebt mal viel besser und so ganz ohne beleidigungen oder gar Meldungen bei den Mods usw.


Ich habs schon getan


----------



## Geisy (20. Aug. 2020)

Wenn du dein __ Barsch Problem mit der Reuse lösen willst, dann sollte es auch mit Goldfischen klappen.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wenn du dein __ Barsch Problem mit der Reuse lösen willst, dann sollte es auch mit Goldfischen klappen.


Darüber habe ich auch schon nach gedacht


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2020)

Lieber Herr Knipser,

entweder, du legst hier ab sofort einen anderen "Ton" an oder 
Die anderen User sind dir absolut nichts schuldig! Alle antworten hier so gut sie es selbst können/wissen.
Wenn du eine superdupper professionelle Beratung möchtest, dann nimm Geld in die Hand und hol dir irgendeinen selbsternannten Fachmann an deinen Teich! Mal gucken, ob du damit weiter kommst. 

Alle verbringen hier ihre Freizeit. Freiwillig. Um anderen zu helfen. Und ganz sicher nicht um sich vollmoppen zu lassen, weil dem Fragesteller die Antworten nicht passen.

Ich hoffe das war deutlich genug?!
Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Aug. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ausserdem sprechen 2600l und 40cm tiefe auch gegen Fischhaltung im Filtergraben.


Das erzähle bitte mal meinen Goldelrizen.....da steigen immer mal ein paar große rein. Aber Mulm setzt sich da immer noch rein. Leider. Mein Filtergraben soll mit vielen Pflanzen eigendlich nur Nahrstoffe raus hohlen. Klapt ganz gut. Teich ist sehr klar. 
Mulm soll eigendlich meine 10 Wattpumpe am tiefsten Punkt in den kleinen Oase pumpen.


----------



## Knipser (20. Aug. 2020)

Annett schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Knipser,
> 
> entweder, du legst hier ab sofort einen anderen "Ton" an oder
> Die anderen User sind dir absolut nichts schuldig! Alle antworten hier so gut sie es selbst können/wissen.
> ...


Ja ich gehe hier wird sowieso alles verdreht, aber ich möchte noch eines klarstellen, wer ist denn hier beleidigt worden, doch wohl ich. Wenn einem die Frage gestellt wird " von wem wirst du bezahlt " für mich eine ironische Beleidigung und das hier von der Leitung noch geduldet wird, bin ich hier sowieso  falsch am Platz. Auch meine Fragen am Filtergraben wurden einfach nicht verstanden u. wollten es auch nicht. Eigene Meinungen beim Vliesfilter musste ich auch einschränken damit es nicht zur Eskalation kam - eigene Meinungen darf man hier nicht haben. Scheinbar wird hier Ironie groß geschrieben. Das war Lieber Herr Knipser


----------



## Wachtlerhof (20. Aug. 2020)

Nein, Dich hat hier KEINER beleidigt. Noch nicht mal ein bisschen. 

Und wenn Dich dieser eine Satz so gehörig stört, hättest ihn ja kurz und schmerzlos mit einem "NEIN, werde ich nicht" beantworten können.

Selber nur auf Stänkern, Beleidigen, Abbügeln und Belehren aus und dann selbst angefressen den Beleidigten mimen, da krieg ich einfach einen Hals.


----------



## DbSam (20. Aug. 2020)

Da fällt mir der alte Spruch ein:
"Wenn einem alle entgegenkommen, dann ist man auf der falschen Spur unterwegs."

VG Carsten

PS:
Die obige "ausschlaggebende und geduldete Beleidigung" ist leider falsch zitiert.
Der Satz beinhaltete klar erkennbare rhetorische Ironie und keine beleidigende, wie auch die danach folgenden Sätze des Postings belegen.
Nachzulesen hier.


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Ja ich gehe hier wird sowieso alles verdreht, aber ich möchte noch eines klarstellen, wer ist denn hier beleidigt worden, doch wohl ich. Wenn einem die Frage gestellt wird " von wem wirst du bezahlt " für mich eine ironische Beleidigung und das hier von der Leitung noch geduldet wird, bin ich hier sowieso  falsch am Platz. Auch meine Fragen am Filtergraben wurden einfach nicht verstanden u. wollten es auch nicht. Eigene Meinungen beim Vliesfilter musste ich auch einschränken damit es nicht zur Eskalation kam - eigene Meinungen darf man hier nicht haben. Scheinbar wird hier Ironie groß geschrieben. Das war Lieber Herr Knipser


Das ist doch die Höhe, wer mobbt wen? Anschuldigungen die sogar von der Forumsleitung kommen. So ein Forum ist für mich nicht akzeptabel, wo man gleich mit Rauswurf droht anstatt zu Schlichten. Lachhaft diese Anschuldigungen wo es doch eigentlich nur um Fragen ging. Für mich kein Forum wo man Hilfe erwarten kann - da gibt es Bessere. Glück auf  so jetzt kündige ich  Willi


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2020)

Du wurdest von einigen Leuten darauf hingewiesen, dass es hier so nicht funktioniert. Warum du jetzt dich selbst zitierst um noch mal weiter auszuholen.... keine Ahnung.

Überall im Leben wird Integration eingefordert. Zu Recht. Aber du bestehst hier immer wieder darauf, deinen Stiefel durchzuziehen. Du bist noch nicht mal 14 Tage hier Mitglied, hast dich aber bereits mit jeder Menge User angelegt. Wenn das dein Ziel war, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und gute Weiterreise!
Und viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem anderen Forum, das genau die Antworten liefert, die du dir wünschst!
Wir sind eine Gemeinschaft, die freundlich miteinander umgeht. Wer das nicht möchte oder absichtlich torpediert, fliegt.
Glaubst Du, das Forum ist über 15 Jahre alt geworden, weil unser Führungsstil extrem schlecht ist?
Einfach mal in Ruhe darüber nachdenken, ob wirklich alle anderen falsch liegen oder das Problem vielleicht 40cm vor deinem Bildschirm sitzt/steht/liegt.
Etwas mehr Selbstreflexion wäre in deinem Falle wünschenswert.


----------



## koile (21. Aug. 2020)

Glück auf  so jetzt kündige ich  Willi


----------



## Knipser (21. Aug. 2020)

Annett schrieb:


> Du wurdest von einigen Leuten darauf hingewiesen, dass es hier so nicht funktioniert. Warum du jetzt dich selbst zitierst um noch mal weiter auszuholen.... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Überall im Leben wird Integration eingefordert. Zu Recht. Aber du bestehst hier immer wieder darauf, deinen Stiefel durchzuziehen. Du bist noch nicht mal 14 Tage hier Mitglied, hast dich aber bereits mit jeder Menge User angelegt. Wenn das dein Ziel war, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und gute Weiterreise!
> Und viel Erfolg bei der Suche nach einem anderen Forum, das genau die Antworten liefert, die du dir wünschst!
> ...


Kompetente Fragen werden hier nicht gelöst, weil einfach hier Fachpersonal fehlt. Da bin ich in anderen Foren doch besser aufgehoben. Willi


----------



## Geisy (21. Aug. 2020)

Tschüss Willi
Schade das unsere ehrlichen Antworten nicht deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Aug. 2020)

Gehab dich wohl schade dass wir deiner Kompetenz nicht gewachsen waren


----------

